# 7yr old (2012) playing  Girls 10U Bronze Vs. AYSO 8u , 9u or 10U. Honest Opinion please.



## RuffRef (Oct 25, 2019)

Please no Ragging.. ha ha ha.

I got a pretty decent,  fast  7 year old  with 3 years /seasons of AYSO experience, and  now she's currently playing on a Bronze 10U team with full time minutes. 
Talking with some seasoned parents with kids in the game, i was advised-> 60/40  NOT to play her up with a club team.  
So i signed her up as a Trainee player with  the club team (practice & friendlies, no games), and also signed her  up to play  8U AYSO  for games. 
The coaches for the club team were short players and ask to sign her up /on for the club team well before AYSO began to pair coaches and make teams.  So we dropped AYSO (This 7 yo isnt "ohmygod" exceptional or way beyond her peers, but hasn't missed a practice or games in 2 years, works at it,  and attended a few clinics and mini camps.  (plays a little better than decent)
In AYSO she showed skills and was dominant, but was pulled, or placed as a defender based on the 4 goal mercy rule.   In Club (7 games) She's did ok  (i was suprised) on a team that isnt so successful, but she is enjoying the experience, despite not having similar previous success.  Our Games/practices are close to home and the intangibles are numerous. 
1. Im Currently afraid this team she's currently on can not/ may not  field a girls team for 2019 (as they barely could this year)
2. Our options for girls club teams in my area are very limited for this age group.  And AYSO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, awe man,, only a limited amount of decent coaches.

so at this point She's got some CSL games left,,and then winter  and spring.  "what to do"?

I could use some good advice to keep her going,, she's more hard worker than exceptional talent.  She does part-take in Dance and gymnastics, so i dont want to soccer overdose her.

*please excuse the grammar etc.." honest opinions / advice needed. thanks.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 25, 2019)

She is very very young.  So she'll be 8 next year?  Does your AYSO region or the neighboring region have an Extras or Select team (or if not for her age group one that she can play up on)?  If you don't want to overdose her on club, Extras is a great transition from one level to another and the commitment isn't as bad as club ball.  You still get daddy coaches and the parents do sometimes get obsessed with the wins more, but it's more fast paced then core, the coaches tend to be better than the regular core coaches, and there's still time to do other things since the commitment is generally not yet "all in", and it's competitive ball. Tryouts tend to run from late February-early April and the commitment is through the winter season.  Things tend to get reshuffled every year too, so it's more a stepping stone to another level (either in AYSO or outside) than a long commitment.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 26, 2019)

What club is it?

If they already need to pull a younger player to fill the roster it's not a good sign.


----------



## Fact (Oct 26, 2019)

Key words “she is enjoying the experience.”  If she is happy and you are happy with the coach and other families/players/club and she is learning and growing as a player let her be.  Soon enough puberity will hit and then size and strength might become an issue for a few years until things level out again but in the mean time enjoy the low key, close to home practices.

I was traveling a lot when my oldest started AYSO and it turns out they put the wrong birth year down for him despite having his birth cert.  he was playing with boys 3 years older than him for that year but due to his height he was able to hold his own.  We moved him to club the next year to play with some of his friends and still regret that decision.  The AYSO team was better and not a lot of pressure for an 8 year old. 

Good luck and enjoy the close club as long as you can. If your dd continues in soccer, travel to find a balanced team at the older ages will become a drag.


----------



## RuffRef (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback.  I should've mentioned she's got an older brother who plays club, so she is in the  atmosphere more than average.
Well i was the Commissioner at AYSO, a ref,  and a coach. for the region close to me. I would have my kid play up, and probably want to assist in coaching.
From what i understand she wont qualify for extras if she hasnt played in the season. there are tryouts, but at this stage extras dont begin until  late next year.  
I like club, but at 7 she needs to be influenced or mini mentored bye a GOOD 10 year old.  I see this kids enthusiasm growing for the game, she watched the LAFCvsGalaxy game with me with excitement.  I just want to keep this ball rolling.  possibly jump on a upper level team for state Cup, I(bench ride ) just so she can get the experience.

your thoughts?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Oct 26, 2019)

She is so very young - I would say if she enjoys her AYSO team then keep her there but also look for ways to challenge her - maybe have her play on a boys rec team?  Or can she play on a boys AYSO team?  Or just go all in at the club level provided you find a good coach!!  Good luck and enjoy the ride - you got a lot of soccer ahead of you!!


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 26, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> She is so very young - I would say if she enjoys her AYSO team then keep her there but also look for ways to challenge her - maybe have her play on a boys rec team?  Or can she play on a boys AYSO team?  Or just go all in at the club level provided you find a good coach!!  Good luck and enjoy the ride - you got a lot of soccer ahead of you!!



I agree with Cali.  She's VERY young.

My son was looking to rejoin his Extras team after a disastrous first year in club...there was no you must play the regular season requirement, at least not in our region, but if she's on the cusp and it's between her and another girl, they might give it to the other girl.  If she's good enough they aren't going to turn their nose on her, particularly if you've been an AYSO family and have served (getting on an Extras team is 1/3 politics...many coaches have an idea of the core players they want to bring in before tryouts start).  Our region also did allow playing up a year in Extras and the Extras team he got on was from a neighboring region (not his home region where he played Core).  Or just have her play on the boys team and assistant coach it (playing with the boys will be very illuminating for her and build her toughness).  Most regions run try outs for Extras in March BTW.  If your home region isn't cutting it, go to a neighboring one.

I don't know why you would ever put her playing up on the upper level club team.  You say in the beginning post she isn't an upper level unicorn.  That's the only time really kids this age should be playing up (if they are showing unicorn potential and remember only 1 in 10 unicorns grows up to have that potential as a teen) on a top tier team.  Because, otherwise you get situations like our dear friend's Luis', where he's coming down on a girl for being a drag on the team and wondering why the coach would ever put her on an upper level team.

It sounds to me like your enamored by the upper level team thing and you are just looking for us to tell you it's o.k.  Unless she's going to get significant playtime (because that's how kids learn) with that team (and she really is a unicorn therefore), then no....don't do it.  What you want to be doing at this point is fostering her love of the game (and that means playing) as well as making sure she's really committed to it and building her coordination in her other activities as well.  There's plenty of time still for team chasing and doing only soccer (and it's just round the corner).  Give it a year because you are never going to get that year back.  3 years into the crazy club thing I miss our doing other things deeply and look fondly back on the days when soccer wasn't everything


----------



## RuffRef (Oct 26, 2019)

She played in a clinic rec team,, with boys,,, but hates it. (boys).  She likes to be with other girls  theres 1 club on this side of town that has a 2011, that competes CSL,, im looking to engage the coach and see if she can practice after December 1st. . AYSO is the last option due to some of the bad habits going on with them in our region.
She's a unicorn in AYSO,,but not in club 2 age groups up.  She "lucked" into this "sweet spot"  at this club that wont be around in 2020.  So im looking to keep her excited,, competitive, as well as interested.
She told me today she wants to play futsal tooo.  Her drive increases with every practice, and game.   Keep the comments coming im really appreciating the feedback.
Im into all around kids,,, so i signed her up for other activities. (gymnastics, acting, art/ clay throwing/ painting. 3d printing.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 27, 2019)

I honestly cannot tell if we are being punked.  This post and some of the other posters lately seem to throw out a question that appears to be designed to create a stir on the forum.  As soon as everything calms down, a new poster with a new topic that gets the forum going again.  I hope this isn't that.  Asumming we are not being punked:

1 - She is 7, don't overthink it
2 - Find opportunities for her to play as much as SHE wants.  Soccer, futsal, arena, pickup games, privates - whatever you can  
3 - Wins, loses, flights, trophies, level doesn't matter, touches on the ball and having fun does 
4 - Find a good coach who will develop her 
5 - Make sure she has fun and wants to continue playing 
6 - It is a LONG ride, let her have fun and  enjoy the game


----------



## gkrent (Oct 27, 2019)

Futsol!


----------



## dad4 (Oct 27, 2019)

Similar situation with my 2010.  we tried playing up 2 years, first AYSO, then club.  

 in about a year or two, those older girls are going to hit their growth spurts.  the game will start looking a lot less safe, especially when your daughter is playing center mid against a team that likes to boot it up the middle.  ( lots of those around. )

if you can find a team that is her age and skill level, that is better.


----------



## soccer dude (Oct 27, 2019)

I wouldn't move anyone to club til 9 or 10 unless they're Messi or Mia Hamm.  I loved AYSO Extra for my girls and both transitioned nicely to club at U11 when they were just killing all the other Extra teams at that age and clubs were sniffing around our games.  I felt I would have lost them to the vultures if I didn't give them more competition.  It is all about the training.  I did one year of club at U11 and then realized they needed someone better since I was the "fun" dad.  Extra definitely isn't the power house it once was 5 years ago with the influx of clubs but I still like the Extra til U11.  I would advise taking them to all the "free" training offered by your region.  It's all about the touches and training.


----------



## lbgrob (Oct 28, 2019)

I coached at several younger levels of AYSO (have 3 kids).  After each season I told the entire team (And really pushed the better players) to check out the off season of club as club has a negative feeling with AYSO due to the fees... but off season shouldnt be to much.  Many of those kids ended up staying club.....  My oldest son started playing soccer around 4... and did a clinic with a club team and was asked to play at around 7... he played a few years up (has an Oct birthday and at the time was a good thing...before birth year)...  He also played Sunday league (mexican league on 3 teams run by one family)... and did private lessons... (all around 7 years old)... We were told by some people he is in too much...he will burn out... my thought was as long as he doesnt complain about going he will be fine... and if he burns out then it wasnt meant to be... if he doesnt ... then he is going to be so much better.... anyway... at younger years we just had him playing club... he got lucky and the team he was on played at the highest level for that age group... eventually his coach said he needs to move on ... so he went to a club that had DA... he started DA first year he could... and is still there... He is a senior in High School... but unable to play in HS due to DA...  but he has committed to a Div 1 school... and will be playing soccer there (or at least on the team) next year.

OK... so after that background... my thought has always been... play at the highest level possible as long as you can.  You say your daughter is on a bronze team 2 years up.... bronze is not good... it is like playing AYSO but paying extra money... give her a chance and find a team closer to her age group (I am fine with her playing up) at a higher level...  also find a club that has DA or its equivalent ... She only gets one chance to get the exposure/training she needs at this age...and moving forward.... dont waste it at lower levels if she/you feels that she can continue playing at the "next" level... meaning High School/College/pro etc.....  the best way to get there is to continue playing at the higher level.... find a team that plays at that level... doesnt play lower level tourneys ... and really tries to make the girls better....  and it isnt all about winning... it is about getting better...   Example... my son's first year on the DA team (right before they went DA)... lost 10-0 to a team.... worst loss in the history of the club... at the end of the year in state cup... they had to play them in a later round... and lost 4-2.... in my book that is a win... you can see the progress the team made during the year....
and that is what counts... development and not wins....  

Short answer:  Play at the highest level possible for as long as you can!  (as long as you get on the field)  Yes she is young... but she will be much older very soon!!!  Dont waste this time!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 28, 2019)

"u say your daughter is on a bronze team 2 years up.... bronze is not good... it is like playing AYSO but paying extra money... give her a chance and find a team closer to her age group (I am fine with her playing up) at a higher level... also find a club that has DA or its equivalent ... She only gets one chance to get the exposure/training she needs at this age... "

This, right here, for me.  I know many girls that started playing at age 5 or 6 and still have passion for the game nearly 10-years later.  And bronze is not the way to go.  Why play with bigger kids with lower skill?  That's going to just get her injured and frustrated.  If she's blessed and works hard, let her play for a real club, at a high level, at her own age or 1-year up.  Otherwise she loses the technical training, which I believe separates comp from "wreck" ball at an early age, and work on the basics as early as possible.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Oct 28, 2019)

I also have a 2012 born daughter who also plays CSL with a 2011 team. I coached her in AYSO the last few years and I moved her onto a competitive team who aren’t affiliated with a big club. When she played AYSO, she would tell me almost every game “I need more competition. This is too easy.” I wouldn’t have put her with a big club because I’m not trying to fork out a couple of thousand dollars just to register my then 6 year old to play soccer. I found a competitive team in a local league and now she's been with them for about a year. She’s having fun. If she doesn’t want to play, she doesn’t have to. She picked competitive soccer over gymnastics and basketball. I continue to ask her if she wants to try something different. She just enjoys playing and loves being with her friends a few times a week. That’s good enough for me.

What is the club or the coach’s reputation? Have you addressed your concerns with the coach or club head about not being able to field a 2019 team? What I was looking for was for a team that was reasonably priced with a good coach who will help develop my daughter.

If you’re putting her in AYSO, don’t expect a good coach. Maybe you should coach? That’s what I did. I figured better me than someone else who doesn’t know about the game or care at all about my daughter.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Oct 28, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> You say your daughter is on a bronze team 2 years up.... bronze is not good... it is like playing AYSO but paying extra money... give her a chance and find a team closer to her age group (I am fine with her playing up) at a higher level...


At the 2011 age group, bronze is the only option available in CSL.


----------



## Hodari (Oct 28, 2019)

@RuffRef Good morning is your unicorn a 2012, if she is I would love to to bring her out to guest in a tournament. My cell phone is 714-727-0000 I would love to hear all about her.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 28, 2019)

gkrent said:


> Futsol!


This was going to be my exact comment. Get her into futsal. It will help her more than field play will at this age.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 28, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> You say your daughter is on a bronze team 2 years up.... bronze is not good... it is like playing AYSO but paying extra money...


Keep in mind that at U10, the highest level is Silver (not even Silver Elite), so Bronze holds a wide range of teams.


----------



## lbgrob (Oct 28, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Keep in mind that at U10, the highest level is Silver (not even Silver Elite), so Bronze holds a wide range of teams.


Yeah I am sure the lower levels have changed over the past several years.  But it should read, play at the highest level possible.  If stuck in bronze on a team that doesnt get better over the course of the year it may be time to move on.  Playing 2 years up and getting time is OK as long as you are playing top competition, if you want to continue playing as long as possible.  If it is just for fun... save money play AYSO.  Only my 2 cents.


----------



## Speed (Oct 28, 2019)

I didn't read all the comments but we didn't move my daughter to a club team until U13. No regrets staying at AYSO in fact although we didn't love the coaches style of play in AYSO he has probably been one of the best she's had. she  also played on a 5/5 boys team did futsal with her brothers team, bunch of dads, and older brothers. She had fun and developed. now she's u17 and I miss the times when the sport was supposed to be fun.


----------



## JumboJack (Oct 28, 2019)

Extra was a good fit for my daughter but she only payed one season of it. I noticed a huge difference the very first practice with he club team.


----------



## RuffRef (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback from everyone. Im carefully reading all the post and  It really helps.  Ill clear up a few thoughts.   In my area there are not alot of clubs,,,and even fewer clubs with girls teams.  only 1 with 2011.   So options are very limited.   I am a BIG fan of AYSO as i am a REFEREE, former Coach, and a short stint at commissioner.  Ill go on record to say yes,  some Bronze teams are not as good as the upper echelon of skilled player teams, but some of those silver teams are (strong core , Weak bench) .  This year she had exposure in two tournaments with upper level teams 
Her exuberance showed with speed ,tenacity, and  it was a GREAT experience.  i thought she was in way over her head, until i saw the bench players play on the silver teams.   I wouldnt let this kid try to compete against silver+ teams at this time, because she's not "mean" enough --> yet., and lacks the mental understanding of the game.   But she's COACHABLE got a great feel for spacing, connecting passes with correct pace.  L-drags & rotates.  And knows how to attack ball and force players to the weak side.  Holds a stiff forearm & shoulder and has some defensive discipline.  "Hell i cant get that out my 11 year old  son."  one thing is,  DOES NOT MISS PRACTICE and comes early to work on her game,,  those extra minutes over 3 years have added up.


What advice i could use is, for this upcoming off-season, (holidays and beyond)  how to hold her interest?

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank You,, Thank you all,   Just an update.  My daughter had a great year"learning"  althou the team she played on wasnt so strong.     She developed into a solid player over the last 6 weeks.    
fighting for balls,,, showing emotion after goals scored on here team..   even got a yellow card,,,,!!   a good one at that!!
learned how to maintain formation
learned how to attack the dominant foot on defense
made consistant solid contact on passes 
learned to use those arms / forearms
learned to be more physical
showed exuberance  (skipping, dancing, laughing)  just enjoying herself..
most of all some work ethic,  30min before practice,, (wall work , dribble and extras)

althou the team got trounced,, thanks to the input from this forum i was able to reach out to coaches and receive guest invitations for games, practices, and tournaments.
She will be playing winter /state cup/ spring with 2011's  possibly some 2012's 
she still having fun,, and eager to play.      Im not pushing,,, letting her make some choices.


----------



## 46n2 (Nov 28, 2019)

I would play up a year max, that way if she is a true unicorn she will have friends for the course of her beautiful trip we call soccer, if you think playing up three year is good let me tell you something--*Its just water cooler talk for you* --no need to do that.  

Play her up a year so that she can continue to make friends and have friends, build relationships , both my kids played and they know every kid from their age group and (1) higher and its their community not mine ....The absolute best thing you can do to create a little beast and let them have fun is playing time at her age, period.  At her age (7) you want as much time on the ball to develop touch, finding a mentor (coach) and , Futsal YES! Between playing 80-100% of game and playing futsal, thats all you need. But three years up is doing her a disservice , she will not be playing 3 yrs up every year guaranteed especially in club. Trust me she is not developing just because she is playing up with older, its all about the coach right now...... 
My oldest has been playing with the same group of kids for the last 10 years different teams but same age bracket and when they see each other now they kill each other on the field but after the game they laugh and congratulate each other on a hard effort given thats what this game is about , creating relationship, building talent and belonging to a community .  At Seven you should enjoy soccer and AYSO, no need to pay thousands a year, ha! thats funny, wait til 9-10 then get to a club thats close and build from there

Heres a little secret , parents that joystick their kids, club hop, play their kids up three years, do more damage than good, let the coach make the decision for you . This ia a marathon not a race , you goal is to get her to the finish line safe and sound you have 13 years of this ahead of you....just some advice not bashing  but we all see this happen to very talented kids, slow down and enjoy the ride......


----------



## RuffRef (Nov 29, 2019)

46n2 said:


> I would play up a year max, that way if she is a true unicorn she will have friends for the course of her beautiful trip we call soccer, if you think playing up three year is good let me tell you something--*Its just water cooler talk for you* --no need to do that.
> 
> Play her up a year so that she can continue to make friends and have friends, build relationships , both my kids played and they know every kid from their age group and (1) higher and its their community not mine ....The absolute best thing you can do to create a little beast and let them have fun is playing time at her age, period.  At her age (7) you want as much time on the ball to develop touch, finding a mentor (coach) and , Futsal YES! Between playing 80-100% of game and playing futsal, thats all you need. But three years up is doing her a disservice , she will not be playing 3 yrs up every year guaranteed especially in club. Trust me she is not developing just because she is playing up with older, its all about the coach right now......
> My oldest has been playing with the same group of kids for the last 10 years different teams but same age bracket and when they see each other now they kill each other on the field but after the game they laugh and congratulate each other on a hard effort given thats what this game is about , creating relationship, building talent and belonging to a community .  At Seven you should enjoy soccer and AYSO, no need to pay thousands a year, ha! thats funny, wait til 9-10 then get to a club thats close and build from there
> ...


 Thank you so much,,   In Real life, i dont tell anyone her age, because i feel judged.  But in our area theres not many teams that have 2011,s 2012,s.  and hell yes she can possibly can play 3 years up in AYSO here in my home region,,, not club,, i know,,because i ref the league.   Club up ,,but 1 year up,, seems to be right for her.     As for the coach,, she had a great coach,,but unfortunately the coach got poached.  The  new coach that took over is ok,  but as you say FUN.  i can see my kid being competitive, BUT she needs a MENTOR / player  or Mentor / Coach. 
 Definitely coming down in AGE group for 2020, but also looking to practice / scrimmage with good teams so she can see  & experience whats it like in the environment of a well coached  FOCUSED team with players that desire and strive to get better. 
I was advised to guest play,, and  practice play with other teams bye a very successful womans coach. (exceptionally good coach)   She told me specifically to expose the kids to other coaches & players.  Not as a hopper, but to familiarize the kids to the soccer Culture and family.  Having friends on many different teams, is just as much a goal as scoring them.
Futsal is our next venture,,,im hoping to get her around more girls,,for more fun. 

And here's a secret,,, when i joystick ,, i just tell the kid to attack the opposing players right foot,,, now she's AWESOME on defense,,,,,,,  and most of the time now,, i watch from a FAR distance,,,, ha ha...keeps me outta trouble.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 1, 2019)

Hodari said:


> @RuffRef Good morning is your unicorn a 2012, if she is I would love to to bring her out to guest in a tournament. My cell phone is 714-727-0000 I would love to hear all about her.


Oh here comes Mr Blues top kool aid drinker and the age 4 recruit - as seen on all the FB soccer pages as well. I hope you get recruiting commission.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 1, 2019)

RuffRef said:


> Thank you for the feedback.  I should've mentioned she's got an older brother who plays club, so she is in the  atmosphere more than average.
> Well i was the Commissioner at AYSO, a ref,  and a coach. for the region close to me. I would have my kid play up, and probably want to assist in coaching.
> From what i understand she wont qualify for extras if she hasnt played in the season. there are tryouts, but at this stage extras dont begin until  late next year.
> I like club, but at 7 she needs to be influenced or mini mentored bye a GOOD 10 year old.  I see this kids enthusiasm growing for the game, she watched the LAFCvsGalaxy game with me with excitement.  I just want to keep this ball rolling.  possibly jump on a upper level team for state Cup, I(bench ride ) just so she can get the experience.
> ...


Looks like you are looking for people to tell you want you want to hear...at least in part. You mention all you did at at AYSO and like to assist in coaching. Did you play college? Play pro? Assist or coach with someone with a ton of experience? I say this because I know how the AYSO curriculum was created, the theory behind it and what is taught. The system breads a ton of parents who find success due to the level of play (no technical soccer, all about punt and run) and having a “unicorn”. The unicorn in AYSO tend not to be unicorns when comparing them to top club kids - but tend to be the elite athlete who can outrun all the kids their age. We see your story a lot on here and more in the club environment- which is how parents are easily sold by clubs. Easy to sell someone who is eager to buy. The kid is young, find a solid technical trainer who trains kids in a small group (can search on here for recommendations), get them in an extra/signature group. Let them dominate that group, Bronze/tier 3 isn’t bad if the coach is solid and club offers some type of Coerver style training. Always get these posts where parents want to speed up the process, but that usually burns kids out or gets them into an environment where it’s all about $$$$. Add futsal in the winter or spring - plenty of good Leagues with strong Latin influence. Extra/futsal/good trainer will probably run the same as club but be much better for development at this age


----------



## Hodari (Dec 1, 2019)

@Not_that_Serious the baby blues program just had there 2014 and 2015s tryouts with over 50 girls. they have had this program since Ashley Sanchez played for it at 5 or Olivia M




__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				







__





						Index of /
					





					www.bluessocceracademy.com


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 2, 2019)

Hodari said:


> @Not_that_Serious the baby blues program just had there 2014 and 2015s tryouts with over 50 girls. they have had this program since Ashley Sanchez played for it at 5 or Olivia M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tryouts for tots. Super Awesome. Just because you see a large group, doesn’t mean something positive is occurring. Sometimes crazy attracts crazy. Cults or Ultra Fanatic Groups wouldn’t exist if everyone was sane.


----------

